# Grizzly G8688 Tailstock moves as I tighten it to the ways



## Jon K (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys - maybe I am doing this wrong.  I am new to machining.  I am using a center drill on the tailstock and as I tighten the 17mm nut to hold the tailstock to the ways, I see it kind of jack up on the angled edge (closest to operator) way side and the center drill shift from center.  Is there an orientation on the underside bracket that I have backwards or something?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 4, 2012)

Probably need pictures, Jon. We're a visual group, in general.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 4, 2012)

As Tony said a picture would help. Have you taken the tailstock off to see if there is something under it? It sounds like something is drawing it to one side.

 "Billy G"  :thinking:


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you sure its pulling off centre, and not just centering itself as the clamp tightens?
x2 for a pic

cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks to Nelson we have the manual for this lathe in the Downloads section under referance. I want thru it and found nothing that could cause what you said is happening. Again a picture in this case is probably the only way we can see to help you.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## 7HC (Dec 4, 2012)

Jon K said:


> Hey guys - maybe I am doing this wrong.  I am new to machining.  I am using a center drill on the tailstock and as I tighten the 17mm nut to hold the tailstock to the ways, I see it kind of jack up on the angled edge (closest to operator) way side and the center drill shift from center.  Is there an orientation on the underside bracket that I have backwards or something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon



Yes, that lathe is a regular 7 x 12 and the plate that secures the tailstock to the ways is a pretty crude device.

Here's a pic of it in the wrong position:






It needs to be turned 90 degrees so that it will fit snugly into the slot under the bed ways:






On the top of the plate should be an oblong piece welded to it which will fit between the ways, and that correctly positions the wider bottom piece under the ways.


With the plate in the slot and the nut loose, make sure the tailstock can slide easily, then snug up the nut.


M


----------



## Ray C (Dec 4, 2012)

Could someone tell me where that reference section is?

Anyhow, not sure how this TS works but, many have a metal plate that straddles the undersides of the ways and gets pulled-up by the tightening bolt.  If that's how this one works, maybe the plate is not seated right and only catching on one of the ways.


----------



## 7HC (Dec 4, 2012)

Ray C said:


> Could someone tell me where that reference section is?
> 
> Anyhow, not sure how this TS works but, many have a metal plate that straddles the undersides of the ways and gets pulled-up by the tightening bolt.  If that's how this one works, maybe the plate is not seated right and only catching on one of the ways.



That's almost certainly the problem (see my last post).


M


----------



## Ray C (Dec 4, 2012)

You can probably jinks me since I'm the one that pressed the send button a second after you.




7HC said:


> That's almost certainly the problem (see my last post).
> 
> 
> M


----------



## 7HC (Dec 4, 2012)

Ray C said:


> You can probably jinks me since I'm the one that pressed the send button a second after you.



No problem! 

This is where that file should be: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=cat&id=24  but I don't see it there. :thinking:

Bill obviously knows though. :whistle:



M


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 4, 2012)

Go to "Downloads" on the task bar at the top of the page. When there scroll down. "Reference" is the last section on the index.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## 7HC (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Go to "Downloads" on the task bar at the top of the page. When there scroll down. "Reference" is the last section on the index.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



Found it!   Silly me, I was originally looking in 'Downloads - Import Lathes and Mills'.


M


----------



## Ray C (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks!



7HC said:


> Found it!   Silly me, I was originally looking in 'Downloads - Import Lathes and Mills'.
> 
> 
> M


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2012)

7HC said:


> Found it! Silly me, I was originally looking in 'Downloads - Import Lathes and Mills'.
> 
> 
> M




 That's OK Mike, we all get goofed up once in a while. Glad I could help.

 "Billy G"


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 5, 2012)

While you are messing with it see if you can find a spring (compression) to go on the bolt between the tail stock and clamping plate. The clamping plate tends to hangup while moving the tailstock, unless it is really loose. Then to clamp it takes a few resets o'de wrench which gets tiresome. The spring will help hold it away from the bed and make life easier.

I had one of those lathes, wish I hadn't sold it.

Steve


----------



## Jon K (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks guys - I will have to get a picture or video of what's happening.  I am quite certain it's not centering and rather pulling to one side.  If I face a piece of material I will have a nice pattern with a pretty identifiable center point from the machining marks.  If I square up the tail stock and start tightening the nut, the center drill walks away from center.  I will check my orientation on the underside.  I wish the tail stock fastened with a better method.

Pics and or video to follow.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2012)

You may have to reset the tailstock on its base. Your last description sounds lie a taper problem.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Jon K (Dec 5, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> You may have to reset the tailstock on its base. Your last description sounds lie a taper problem.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



No its definitely not a taper problem - the holes I drill are square to the work.  You'll see what I mean when I post up a video.  If I don't tighten the tail stock too hard, it's fine.  If I tighten to where I feel it should be (for drilling stainless,etc.) it walks over.

Here is a video where I am drilling bronze and its fine, because I don't have to crank her down very hard to keep the tail stock from pushing backward.

[video=vimeo;54826152]http://vimeo.com/54826152[/video]


----------



## 7HC (Dec 5, 2012)

Jon K said:


> Thanks guys - I will have to get a picture or video of what's happening.  I am quite certain it's not centering and rather pulling to one side.  If I face a piece of material I will have a nice pattern with a pretty identifiable center point from the machining marks.  If I square up the tail stock and start tightening the nut, the center drill walks away from center.  I will check my orientation on the underside.  I wish the tail stock fastened with a better method.
> 
> Pics and or video to follow.



Most tailstocks use that method of fastening, it's just that the 7x lathes do it rather crudely.
If you have a mill or get a milling attachment for the lathe you could easily machine one out of a small aluminum or brass block to fit beneath and between the ways more precisely.
While you are at it you'll find it much more convenient to convert to a lever and cam to lock the tailstock in position, rather than having to use a wrench each time; it's probably one of the most common mods for a 7x and you can either buy a kit from the LMS or there are numerous plans freely available online.


M


----------



## Jon K (Dec 5, 2012)

7HC said:


> Most tailstocks use that method of fastening, it's just that the 7x lathes do it rather crudely.
> If you have a mill or get a milling attachment for the lathe you could easily machine one out of a small aluminum or brass block to fit beneath and between the ways more precisely.
> While you are at it you'll find it much more convenient to convert to a lever and cam to lock the tailstock in position, rather than having to use a wrench each time; it's probably one of the most common mods for a 7x and you can either buy a kit from the LMS or there are numerous plans freely available online.
> 
> ...



Thanks - no mill yet.  I have one at work but as an IT guy I try not to bother the machine guy (much) lol

Do you have a link to the one on LMS?  I couldn't find it!

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2012)

Here you go.

http://littlemachineshop.com/

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Jon K (Dec 5, 2012)

Found it - I know of their site I just couldn't find it on their site.  $29, not bad.


----------



## 7HC (Dec 5, 2012)

Jon K said:


> Thanks - no mill yet.  I have one at work but as an IT guy I try not to bother the machine guy (much) lol
> 
> Do you have a link to the one on LMS?  I couldn't find it!
> 
> Thanks!



Here's the link to the LMS cam kit : http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2018&category=




and a link to one of their several milling attachments: http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1956&category=







M


----------



## Ray C (Dec 5, 2012)

7HC,

Could you un-jinks me now?  :whistle:

Ray





7HC said:


> No problem!
> 
> This is where that file should be: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=cat&id=24 but I don't see it there. :thinking:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2012)

What Mike told you is that link is where he thought it should be, it is not there it is here. You were unjinxed in post #11. Guess you missed that one. :lmao:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=683

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## 7HC (Dec 5, 2012)

Ray C said:


> 7HC,
> 
> Could you un-jinks me now?  :whistle:
> 
> Ray



Consider it done, just steer clear of black cats for a week to be absolutely safe!  


M


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 5, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> That's OK Mike, we all get goofed up once in a while. Glad I could help.
> 
> "Billy G"



Wait a minute, I thought I made a mistake once Bill, turned out I was wrong!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Wait a minute, I thought I made a mistake once Bill, turned out I was wrong!




NXR --- That statement sounds vaguely familiar. Let me guess, you were an engineer in your other life? 

"Billy G" :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I'm gomma get in trouble for that one. Ain't I a stinker. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

Jon K said:


> Hey guys - maybe I am doing this wrong.  I am new to machining.  I am using a center drill on the tailstock and as I tighten the 17mm nut to hold the tailstock to the ways, I see it kind of jack up on the angled edge (closest to operator) way side and the center drill shift from center.  Is there an orientation on the underside bracket that I have backwards or something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


----------



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep, I found the same thing!! Had to align the little plate that secures the Tailstock to the Ways in the proper orientation for it to fit properly!!

Ron


----------

